# running pixel shader 3.0 games on 2.1



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

hi, 
is there any software or emulators that can make a game requiring Pixel Shader 3.0 on a pc equipped with 2.1 only? wanted to play Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box, however to my bad luck it requires Pixel Shader 3.0. my pc's config mainly is:

P4 3Ghz
Asus P5RD1-VM (Radeon Xpress 200, with 128Mb shared. pixel shader 2.1)
1Gb DDR-400

the game's initial check approved everything except the pixel shader. so if anyone can provide any idea or info about any software that can make the game run. i know i'll at most get slideshow framerates, but thats ok for me. 

thanks.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm afraid that the only way to run a game which req PS 3.0 is to have a PS 3.0 supporting graphics adapter. Since ur running on oboard gfx, if ur mobo has a gfx card slot, then buy a gfx card which supports PS 3.0 & above...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> I'm afraid that the only way to run a game which req PS 3.0 is to have a PS 3.0 supporting graphics adapter. Since ur running on oboard gfx, if ur mobo has a gfx card slot, then buy a gfx card which supports PS 3.0 & above...



was expecting a software can be used to run, somehow. maybe i need to wait a bit longer. old pc sucks


----------

